# Help. Possible infected cat scratch



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

The other night, Mango got spooked in bed and accidently scratched me just below and in between my breasts. It is about 1/2 inch long. It did bleed. Now it is red and hurts. I am afraid it might be infected. Any suggestions on what to do and/or how bad it can get?


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

Neosporin should clear it right up. :wink:


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Or Germaline.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Those things should take care of it, but keep an eye on it. Cat scratches can become seriously infected. If it doesn't look better in a day of two, have a doctor look at it.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I have a compromised immne system. EVERY scratch I get, looks 'bad', and especially the cat scratches. My scratch will be red, puffy and 'angry-looking' for at least a day or two before the swelling goes down and then it heals fine.
I have found that neosporin or A&D ointment with bandaids will hasten the swelling reduction and healing process.

I would say if a scratch remains angry, swollen and very red after 2-3 days, it should certainly be seen by a Doctor. I would also venture to say, if a scratch were going to turn 'bad', you would certainly know before 2-3 days.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

hubby is now getting me neosporin at the store. it doesnt look that bad yet. I think it will be fine. Thanks for the replys, wasnt sure how bad it could get.


----------



## greenighs (May 1, 2008)

I keep a bottle of Bactine wound cleaner and a tube of neosporin + painkiller in the grooming basket.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

I like the bactine idea, will get some soon


----------



## mellen04 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm never far from my Neosporin + Pain relief with this kitten :lol:


----------

